
Show HN: Vue Paper Dashboard – Free Bootstrap Dashboard for Vue.js 2 - axelut
https://cristijora.github.io/vue-paper-dashboard/
======
axelut
Hi guys, I'm Alex, one of the creators of Vue Paper Dashboard. It is released
under MIT License, so feel free to play with it and use it in
internal/commercial projects.

We want to improve it so any feedback will be highly appreciated.

Thank you, Alex

------
dawie
I find the difference between the Free and Pro versions especially for the
live preview a bit confusing.

~~~
axelut
Thank you for the feedback, this version doesn't have a PRO, there is a PRO
only for the HTML. Can you please let me know what is confusing and we will
try to fix that.

------
harrisreynolds
Alex... really nice work! Going to dig in to this and check it out.

------
anthonygore
Fantastic, well done.

